# Prolog Berechnungen



## Kimymoon86 (20. April 2013)

Hallo 
ich würde gerne in Prolog alle Quadratzahlen ausgeben lassen, allerdings nur mit dem Prädikat quadrat\1. 
Ich hab eine Lösung gefunden wenn ich eine Zahl eingebe, aber wie forme ich das um, das ich nur quadrat(Q) eingebe und er mit alle Quadratzahlen (nach Simikolon) ausspuckt. 

Wäre dankbar um eure Hilfe. 


```
quadrat(1,1).

quadrat(X,Y) :- x>0, Y is X*X.
```


----------



## deepthroat (23. April 2013)

Hi.

Was ist denn die Umkehrfunktion zur Quadrierung? Vielleicht solltest du mal in diese Richtung denken...


----------



## Kimymoon86 (5. Mai 2013)

danke für deinen Tip!


----------

